# What ladder rung is legal?



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Reason I ask is one of our guys got written up by Workers Comp for being 4 ft off the ground on a 6 ft ladder. I knows are different depending on where you are but they just put out new regs. The new ones are almost word for word compared to the old ones. So either they never enforced the rule or they've changed their interpretation.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> Reason I ask is one of our guys got written up by Workers Comp for being 4 ft off the ground on a 6 ft ladder. I knows are different depending on where you are but they just put out new regs. The new ones are almost word for word compared to the old ones. So either they never enforced the rule or they've changed their interpretation.


Depending on the area, Manitoba interpretation is no standing on the top 2 rungs/steps.
I would count the top step as #1 and the next step down as #2.
Therefore on a 6 foot ladder, you could stand on the 4 foot mark.

Prohibitions re use of portable ladder
13.19 An employer must ensure that a worker does not perform work from either of
the top two rungs, steps or cleats of
(a) a portable ladder other than a stepladder unless the manufacturer's
specifications for the ladder permit it; or 
(b) a stepladder, unless
(i) it has a railed platform at the top, or
(ii) the manufacturer's specifications for the stepladder permit it.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

wcord said:


> Depending on the area, Manitoba interpretation is no standing on the top 2 rungs/steps.
> I would count the top step as #1 and the next step down as #2.
> Therefore on a 6 foot ladder, you could stand on the 4 foot mark.
> 
> ...


If I remember right your regs are very similar to Alberta.
Ours read similar but do not include the part about "unless manufacturer permits it"
They don't count the top as a step, but you're OK because of the manufacturer specs. Freaking stupid.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> If I remember right your regs are very similar to Alberta.
> Ours read similar but do not include the part about "unless manufacturer permits it"
> They don't count the top as a step, but you're OK because of the manufacturer specs. Freaking stupid.


Wording for Ontario ...

When a stepladder is being used as a self-supporting unit, its legs shall be fully spread and the spreadershall be locked.
(2)
No worker shall stand on the top of a step ladder or shall use the pail shelf as a step. O.Reg. 67/93, s.84.

The "top step" being the one below the "pail shelf"

If your regs are referring to "rungs" then the top is a step.


----------

